# Reference Number for PTE while submitting EOI



## neerajldh (Apr 16, 2013)

Hi Everyone,

Can somebody advise which is the refernce no. to put while submitting EOI for PTE Academic.

Is it PTE Test Taker ID or Registration ID from the score report?


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

you need to provide registration ID from the score report


----------



## kidu.nexus (Dec 13, 2015)

if you mouse over, it is mentioned that its your registration id. you can see that in report and also in right end near your photo.


----------

